# 2014 Udders so far :)



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are some of the udders so far this year  not the best pics.. But any thoughts?

Brook:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Puffy:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mazie:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't help you on this one chicky , but they both look awesome to 
me :thumb::thumb::thumb::grin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Brook has a nice, wide udder. Teats aren't too bad, but medial and rear udder height aren't great. Nice fore.

Puffy has nice shape, but teats are too far forward and could be more centered with a stronger medial. Fore isn't great and rear udder height is not very good either.

Mazie could be higher and wider through that escutcheon, medial could be stronger, teats could be longer and more centered. 

What's good about these girls, is they're most lacking in a lot of the same areas so if you can find just the right buck to help improve those areas, you'd be all set.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Kylee  

As to Puffy's fore and MSL.. It does get better further into her lactation


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And thanks Laura


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Someone pass the strawberry syrup.....I want a glass o' milk :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! Oh we've got so much already!! And that with three bottle kids!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Show off! :lol: I have to wait another week


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! 
Not too long


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Alright, for Brook, nicely blended fore udder, nice and wide in the escutcheon but could be higher, good sized teats, medial could be a tad deeper, teats could be better centered, nice and capacious, but could use more depth.

For Puffy, nice medial, nice capacity, could be higher and wider, teats could be larger and more centered, fore udder could blend better, and could use more depth.

For Mazie, good capacity and nice sized teats, teats could be placed more centered, could use a more defined medial, could be higher and wider in the rear, and could blend a tad better in the fore.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Emma


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Here are some of the udders so far this year  not the best pics.. But any thoughts?
> 
> Brook:


What breed are they :wave:?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Nigerians


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think they are all very nice.  

Brook's is probably my favorite. It's socked up there, good attachments. I would probably want the teats a little more centered.

Puff has great capacity! Love seeing an udder full of milk. A smoother fore and better teat placement would be what I'd focus on. 

Mazie has a visually appealing udder. Nice attachments. Teats could be more centered.

To be honest, showability matters to me, but I'm a breeder who focuses more on functionality, milking, and health. I'd be very happy with the udders if they were in my herd.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Danielle  

Brook is my favorite too


----------

